# LPG Fitters



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Can anyone recommend reliable company to convert vehicles to LPG?

Heard some stories that not all system are compatible with big engines.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi RR, Go to www.lpga.co.uk & you will find everything you need on that site, Steve


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi rr.... had mine done by hkl gas power in birmingham www.hkl-gaspower.co.uk/ a 7 .5 v8 ford


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Lugnutt

Hope you don't mind me being really nosy, but we're looking at getting our 7.5l petrol ford LPG'd to - how much did they charge you and how big were the tanks they installed for you? Some companies we've spoken to only say they'll but a 120l tank on board for you whereas others recommend two.

You can always PM me if you' don't want to publicise it ! :wink: 

Thanks very much

Jen


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i have 3 tanks totalling 210l on my daybreak. converted in newport, (if i remember correctly).


----------



## jakeontour (Jan 24, 2006)

*LPG conversions*

Hi
I had my RV converted to LPG by Steve Griffiths at Anglo American in Newport, Gwent 01633 250050 over 30,000 miles ago. Not cheap but a brilliant job that retains all the vehicle diagnostics etc.

Ian


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks for jogging my memory - that's who i used - and am delighted.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
There is a company just outside Northampton, see link http://www.lpg-vehicles.co.uk/lpg_conversions/lpg_conversions_east_midlands.htm#northamptonshire, called Logical Automotive. They have done someones RV on this site and also do loads of conversions for Travelworld (I think it is). Give them a call and check them out

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well I have been told differing things by differing dealers as done 3000 miles over last 21 days looking at RV's and been told from don't do it the engine runs like crap afterwards to brilliant.

Another view is "its just plain not worth the money"

Price wise I have been quoted anything from £2100 to £4000.

How such have you paid and is yours a great success? (if you dont mind me asking   )


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

paid £3k approx (part of deal when purchased) for mine. runs like a dream. getting 7.5mpg on lpg (always towing), usually paying 35p (countrywide contract rate) up to 50p on motorways. honestly can't fault it. i think i would have had trouble justifying short duration trips at say 10mpg on petrol at 95p. yes, i know i would have had that £3k in my pocket, but no doubt that would have gone on something else, and i know my own mean streak. lpg costs work out cost equiv. approx 20mpg on petrol. planning to keep for approx 10 years, so got to be worth it for me. annual mileage approx 8-10k. hope this helps. des.


----------

